# Dringend: ABUS Zahlenschloss programmieren?



## hippnotized (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie sich ein Zahlenschloss von ABUS programmieren lässt? Konkret geht es um das ABUS 1460/85. 

Etwas peinlich: Ich habe das Schloss gekauft, nur gesehen, dass ein Beipackzettel beiliegt und die Packung weggeworfen. Nun wollte ich das Schloss erstmalig benutzen und programmieren. Auf dem Beipackzettel steht leider nur, wie die Rahmenhalterung montiert wird. Wie man eine Zahlenkombination programmiert stand dummerweise auf der Innenseite der Verpackung. Daher wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand mit einem ähnlichen Schloss sagen kann, wie man es programmiert. 

Es wäre sehr eilig, da ich es morgen benutzen will. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
wenn das Schloss geöffnet ist, erscheinen am Schlosskörper um das Loch zei rote Schieber. Diese dann drehen bis es nicht mehr weiter geht. Nun kannst du die Zahlenräder auf deine gewünschte Kombination einstellen und danach die roten Schieber wieder in die Ausgangsposition bringen. Fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hippnotized (11. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Puh, nun kann ich das Schloss wenigstens benutzen...


----------



## janisj (11. Mai 2008)

Viel Spass beim nutzen, leider gerade dieses Schloss ist nun superleicht zu knacken ( innerhalb 30 Sek, hab eine diskussion auch mit Abus gehabt...). Meins habe ich so modifiziert dass das nicht mehr/schwer möglich  ist.

Gruß,

jj


----------



## hippnotized (12. Mai 2008)

Aha, das klingt ja nicht so gut. Und wie lässt sich das Schloss modifizieren?


----------



## Cunelli (12. Mai 2008)

Und wie lässt es sich knacken?


----------



## janisj (12. Mai 2008)

Modifikation:


Mit      eine Feile  die Sperrbolzen spitz      machen. (So lange die Sperrbolzen eckig sind die nutzen falsche Spalten in      die Code-Scheiben nicht richtig aus)
Schlosszylinder      zerlegen und in diesen vier Code-Scheiben eine falsche Spalte  mehr reinfeilen.   Diese Spalte muss schmaler als      Sperrbolzen sein und unter einem Zahl sich befinden ( ähnlich wie  eine schon von Werk)
  Hier auch ein Bild:




Knacken:

leichter zeigen als erklären, und das werde ich sowieso nicht verraten

Gruß,

jj


----------



## gg-ii (6. Juli 2012)

Die neuen Abus-Schlösser haben die vorgeschlagene Änderung bereits drin  - habe ich allerdings erst festgestellt, nachdem ich eines aufgemacht habe!

Daher dringende Frage an janisj: Wie kann ich das Schloss / Zylinder wider zusammen  bauen?


----------

